# Video clip of an Oscar?



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Does anyone know any video clips of someone petting an Oscar or an aggressive oscar maybe, or even an Oscar eating feeders?


----------



## sdsupilot (Mar 16, 2005)

i dont have any vids of feeding my oscars but here is a pic of my girlfriend hand feeding my fish


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

this pic is just OUTSTANDING !!!!!!


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

wow thats crazy, my oscars are so scared of me i never even see them.


----------



## bkelley02 (Dec 11, 2004)

Some great pics. Especially that one where it looks like it's trying to swim out of the tank!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

holy cow that oscar jumped way the fuk outta the water there man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats an awesome pic


----------



## sdsupilot (Mar 16, 2005)

hey thanks for the complements, sometime ill have to take a vid of feedin em and post it up here. i just need to find a feeder that would last more than 2 seconds.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

wow very nice pics... you should eneter some in the non piranah POTM


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

DepH said:


> Does anyone know any video clips of someone petting an Oscar or an aggressive oscar maybe, or even an Oscar eating feeders?
> [snapback]976612[/snapback]​


i can rub my oscar's head he sits there and doesn't move, i will try to get a video of it.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice dude how do u get the oscars to eat out of ur hands
my oscar goes crazzy when he sees food if i put my hand above the tank he will attack it and jump out


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

King Piranha said:


> nice dude how do u get the oscars to eat out of ur hands
> my oscar goes crazzy when he sees food if i put my hand above the tank he will attack it and jump out
> 
> 
> ...


Mine also. Note on the petting, its not good for the fish, since your hand has some oils that remove the fishes important slime coat.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

not my hands, im half man half fish so i dont hurt them!









Nah i dont pet it every day like a dog haha i just do it every now and then, or to show my friends thats about it.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

yo dude get a video of u hand feeding the oscar


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes there is a video of someone petting and seeing it attack their hand and such. But nice pics man, thoughs are amazing. How long did it take before your oscars got some use to you like that?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

where can i find that video


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing pics there *sdsupilot*


----------



## sdsupilot (Mar 16, 2005)

thanks again for the complements... it really didnt take long to train these fish to eat out of my hands or anyone elses. they have always been aggressive. the first few times i tried they just got my hands, but after a while they started gettin the food. i guess it just takes a little time and practice.


----------



## sdsupilot (Mar 16, 2005)

this is the video where the oscar attacks the guys hand.... its under the non piranha pictures and movies. sry i dont know how to make the link. but its about 20 vids down in the pinned non piranha videos thread.

Oscar
Video
Submitted by Fishminded


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol nice video


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

my oscar is like that but will atk ur hand without bubbles


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

my oscar is like that but will atk ur hand without bubbles
lol


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I can't wait to get an oscar!!! I want 4!!!


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

thats how big my oscar is 
he always trys to bite me he is so annoying


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> I can't wait to get an oscar!!! I want 4!!!
> [snapback]990117[/snapback]​


hell ya dude oscars are crazzy








how big is ur tank gonna be


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow, your oscars got some case of HITH, you should treat it now if you havent yet.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

jow do u treat an oscar with HITH


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

i used melafix for mine

He had a hgue hole in his 4 head, about the size of a pencil eraser


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

sdsupilot said:


> this is the video where the oscar attacks the guys hand.... its under the non piranha pictures and movies. sry i dont know how to make the link. but its about 20 vids down in the pinned non piranha videos thread.
> 
> Oscar
> Video
> ...


How worthless dude, all it takes is copy and paste, quit being lazy


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

amazing

eventhough i do not want to pet my p's i still think it would be cool

that pic of the fish jumping is incredibbbbbbble. def npotm, you got my vote


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya dude my oscar will jump out if i tried that


----------

